# Happy Burns' Night Everyone!!



## buffy24 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have just had my traditional Rabbie Burns feast of haggis, neeps and tatties for my lunch as it is Burns night tonight in Scotland! :lol:

Here is a wee quote from 'To a Haggis' from the baird himself. Enjoy!

"Ye Pow'rs wha gie us a' that's gude
Still bless auld Caledonia's brood,
Wi' great John Barleycorn's heart's bluid
In stoups or luggies;
And on our boards, that king o' food,
A gud Scotch Haggis!"

Have fun everyone!


----------



## CARS (Jan 19, 2005)

Happy Burns Night from York! Scotch anyone?


----------

